# Duofertility



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

This has probably been addressed before but has anyone ever tried this monitor or heard of successes?

My manager went to a entrepreneurs' event this week and came back raving about it [he doesn't know I'm ttc although, now I'm wondering whether he does know and he was throwing hints my way !] because the guest speaker was the guy who invented it. He boasted of making thousands of women pregnant.


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I just googled it and it looks too good to be true! I would be really interested to know if anyone has tried it too. I am very tempted although it is quite expensive. It is worth reading the terms and conditions for the money back guarantee as they are quite specific.

Jenny


----------



## Emma22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi

Wondering if anyone has any experience of duofertility? Is it any good/worth the money?

Em xx


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

I've just started using it. Think it's a bit of a long-shot for myself (see my profile! I am a classic case of unexplained infertility) but with the money-back guarantee it seems that there's nothing to lose, except for £500 if if get pregnant   

I told them my full history and they were still prepared to offer me the money back guarantee. Have asked a few questions by phone and email and the support so far seems very good. They are very quick to get back to  you. 

I was a bit worried that the sensor looked quite big and would get in the way, but I don't even notice it's there. 

€500 sounds quite expensive, but when you compare it to the cost of an IVF (not to mention the drugs and general intrusion) it seems like good value for money to me. One thing they pointed out to me before I decided to buy it, was that their "as good as IVF claim" is based on couples waiting for or considering IVF, i.e. people who have been having trouble conceiving anyway, not normal young healthy people. 

To be honest, I'd be very suprised if it works for me but even if it can give me some more insight into my cycles and spot a problem, it will be better than forever being 'unexplainable'!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hebs,
I was also told that I'm eligible for the money-back guarantee so it is an option to consider.
I hope it works for you.  Much luck.

Bubbs


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I hadn't heard of this till I read this post and the money back guarantee sounds great but it does seem v expensive but I suppose that's because of the support available? 

Have you tried doing your bbt yourself? 

K


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't tried BBT myself. I use the CBFM and get peaks every cycle but still no BFP . I heard the the Duofertility works because of it's accuracy in measuring temperature [I think the inventor is a nuclear physicist] that beats any other thermometer you can get on the market. But you're right, it is expensive and I'm not sure I could carry on another year [to be eligible for money-back per the guarantee] without taking more invasive treatment.


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Bubblicious   

I'm beginning to love my new gadget! I tried measuring my BBT a few years ago. I think I managed a few months, but found it really annoying having to lie in bed in the morning waiting for a thermometer to go beep. My graphs were a bit wierd too. 

I used to do ovulation tests and get peaks, but I suspect that I don't ovulate every month. Duofertility can actually CONFIRM ovulation. This was what really got me interested. 

I really wish I'd found this gadget when I first started TTC. I've always felt that I skipped a stage and was rushed into IUI/IVF. I've always spotted for a week before AF but the several times I raised it with my fertility specialist I was told that the IVF drugs would sort all of that out anyway. 

I know £500 is a lot of money, but if it works it's a lot less than paying for an IVF. And if it doesn't work you get your money back anyway


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Know what you mean about the clinics going straight to ivf, I remember showing a bbt chart to a fert nurse as I was sure it showed I hadn't ovulated but she just said she couldn't interpret it as they weren't trained to and not to worry! My gp did a progesterone test though which confirmed my thoughts and the cycle ended up being 40 days. The nice news is three natural cycles later I was pregnant! 

The only thing I would add is if you measure your own bbt you too can confirm you have ovulated as your temp will drop just before and go up afterwards and stay up until your period or if it's up for 18 days you will be doing a hpt! 

Whatever you decide good luck!


----------

